
Ways to get 100 potential customers for $5 a day - michaelfairley
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/04/ways-to-get-100-potential-customers-for-5-a-day.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+yegg+%28Gabriel+Weinberg%27s+Blog%29
======
patio11
It only took about a month and change to get to 100 folks a day coming in from
organic SEO, and that was when I was young and much less savvy about it. It is
really, really achievable if folks are looking for what you have. All you need
is solid meat-and-potatoes onpage optimization (title tags, effective keyword
use, all that jazz), minimal linkbuilding (ask friends to link to you from
their blogs or do Peldi's thing), and (the one I frequently find missing on
new software sites) sufficient content to get search hits for. You don't want
to try for SEO using the typical five-pages-with-150-words-max that most folks
use as their starter site.

This is a compelling reason to put your site up prior to launching, by the
way. Heck, put it up before you even have a product coded. (My next one is up
already and getting a wee little trickle of traffic with just a few paragraphs
and a link to a Wufoo form for folks who want to join the beta after I, you
know, get around to writing it.)

~~~
arijo
Congratulations for the fantastic work you've done. You're really an
inspiration to many of us. If I may ask you a question: How would you manage
SEO if you were testing several product ideas at the same time and needed the
100 clicks/day for each one of them? Is content the main thing? Thanks :)

~~~
patio11
I would install Wordpress MU and make every site a blog (structurally
speaking) so that the overhead of adding content didn't crush me. I'd also
think about hiring freelancers to thicken the sites out with articles about
the problem domain and customers.

At 100 visitors a day, yeah, content and onpage factors will largely suffice.
You're going to eventually need links to build the sites up, though.

------
tzury
<http://www.fiverr.com/> is also an option

~~~
epi0Bauqu
How do you get a 100 clicks for $5 on there daily?

~~~
tophat02
You've got folks who'll offer to tweet the content of your choice to 10,000
followers for 5 bucks, or put something in front of their 5,000 friends on
facebook. That kind of thing.

You get what you pay for, but it might be worth five bucks to give it a shot.
My biggest concern with a strategy like this is you might be seen as a spammer
even though you're not the one directly doing the spamming.

Maybe I'm just cynical, but anyone who supposedly has 10,000 followers on
twitter and is willing to say ANYTHING to them for $5 may not have the best
followers.

------
robryan
One of the comments to the blog post mentioned that if you have good word of
mouth you don't need to worry about these strategies. I don't think this is
true, of course there have been notable exceptions but in general unless you
have reached the household name status of Microsoft, Apple, Google ect there
is always an untapped market out there of people that would gladly be
customers of your product if only they knew about it.

Even with the big companies still not everyone knows that about all their
products that they may be interested in.

~~~
jacquesm
It's true though. I had never seen a google ad until they started pushing
chrome, and google was pretty small when I did hear about it.

Word of mouth is pretty powerful. Seen an ad for twitter or facebook that
caused you to sign up with them? Ubuntu? PayPal? Ebay?

They're not as exceptional as you'd think.

------
vaksel
there is a big difference between potential customers and actual customers.
And the network matters a lot.

Search Engine CPC programs have the most bang for the buck here. Sure you pay
a lot for clicks, but those clicks are much more likely to convert.

Social media cpc programs are much cheaper...but the quality of traffic is
crap too. Sure you spend 10 times less for clicks, but they are also 20 times
less effective.

Personally I find search engine cpc traffic to be useful if you are selling a
product that people are searching for. And social media cpc traffic if you are
promoting a product that people don't know exists(so they don't search for
it).

~~~
patio11
_Social media cpc programs are much cheaper_

Except when they're not. _weeps_ I was paying 60 cent CPCs on Facebook when I
pay about 4 - 6 cent CPCs on AdWords... and conversion rates were nothing to
write home about, unless it was to vent. (AdWords: 18% conversion to trial.
Facebook: < 2% conversion.)

